

Show HN: Mortgage Refinance Calculator - jafridi
https://www.mortgagehippo.com/mortgage_refinance_calculator

======
sjs382
I have a situation that this doesn't account for. With my mortgage, I pay into
an escrow that covers my estimated property taxes & homeowners insurance. Some
years, those estimates are wrong, so my monthly payments change.

It might make more sense, in my case at least, to input a "current balance"
field, rather than interpreting it based on the originating date of the loan.

~~~
jafridi
Interesting, yeah I think it makes sense to make the current balance field an
input for situations like yours. Thanks for sharing!

------
jafridi
Hey guys,

I just built this refinance calculator after reviewing what's currently
available. On thing I felt is missing from current refi calculators is an
automated calculation of your remaining loan balance based on your original
terms and the month/year you took out the loan (assuming you've stuck to
scheduled payments). It's also mobile friendly.

Really interested in hearing feedback and what can be improved. Thanks!

